# Home remedy to treat mild hedgehog diarrhea



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just curious, if one of my hedgehogs ever got runny poop or diarrhea, are there any home remedies for this if its a mild case and not severe? I have heard about what to do for constipation etc but not heard about what to do for runny poop. I have heard a lot about this happening on here.

I would like to further my knowledge better with this in case this happens, so feel free to comment if you have knowledge on this certain subject.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

Green veggies help with funny poop. Broccoli, green beans and peppers work great.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pumpkin is what I've always seen recommended - it works for both constipation and for diarrhea.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Supplementing with acidophilus may help - you can get Bene-bac powder made for pets to sprinkle on their food if you think they need a bit of a GI "boost." I'd recommend the powder over the paste, most don't like the taste of the paste. Canned pumpkin may help, though I'd probably hold off on the green veggies - hedgies don't always tolerate digesting greens as well as other pets and they may end up just giving them poop even more loose than before. In some instances it may help, but I'd try a beneficial bacteria first to see if you can just restore the gut flora to normal without having to stress their system with a new food.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Pumpkin is what everyone says. But I can never find that easily. And, when I do, it's always in a giant can. So, instead, I go with the little baby food jars of butternut squash. They seem to work the same way as pumpkin is described by others -- which makes sense, pumpkin and butternut squash are in the same genus; species differs slightly (pepo vs moschata).

Acidophilus for sure.

If it's beyond where those two things can handle, it's time to go to a vet and have the poop checked out.


----------

